# Look 555-sizing



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,

I'm on the verge of getting a Look 555 and I have a question about sizing. I've looked over the charts (very helpful) and run some fit calculators and I'm falling in-between the 55 and 57. I'm 5' 11", 190 lbs, 32.3 inseam (29.5 pants). My current bike ( a Montagner) has a 56cm top tube and seat tube(c to c) with a 12cm stem (a bit long). The new fangled geometry has me a little confused but I think the 55cm is closer to the correct fit.

Anyone suggestions?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*short legs...*

I've got a hair more inseam, with a 72cm saddle height, but I'm 5 inches shorter! With such short legs, you really can't even consider the 57cm, since the standover of 83cm is greater than your inseam. 

To get a better idea if the 55.5cm TT length on the 555 actually produces a shorter reach, you also have to compare the seat tube angle. The 555 has a 73.5 degree STA. If this is steeper (numerically larger) than your old frame then add 1cm per degree to the TT length of the 555 when making the comparison. If you're lucky and your old frame has a 73 STA, then the reach will be about the same.

The 565 and 585 in the same size would have about 7mm more reach and require one stem size shorter than the 555. You'd also have a lower standover height with this model.

There's nothing wrong with using a 130mm or even a 140mm stem if needed. You might also consider longer reach bars, like those offered by FSA (90mm reach) to keep the stem length down. Since stems only come in 10mm increments, some minor adjustment of the saddle fore/aft position and brake/shift lever position can be used to correct an in-between reach.


----------



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I noticed that the 565/585 have a slightly longer TT but I can get the 555 for about 1000.00 now. My Montagner has a 73.5 STA.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*longer stem...*

Most likely you'll need a 130mm stem, which is OK.


----------

